

On Atlas Shrugged - shadchnev
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/a1fd3becf9cf

======
clarkmoody
A more recent book that sparked huge controversy was The Bell Curve (1995).
Many critics simply dismissed the academic work as biased and racist because
they had ideological disagreements with its conclusions.

Rand seems to invoke this type of strong reaction as well. Critics argue that
since the country in the book is too simple, there is no value to be had
there. Again, ideological disagreements allowing the critics to avoid
addressing the central thrust of the book.

